
An Explanation of the Rendering Equation [video] - whoisnnamdi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo_MTI-d28s
======
gens
I learned it from a paper "Spherical Harmonic Lighting: The Gritty Details"
(link below), where the author uses a different form of the equation.

I like the 3D in this one.

[http://silviojemma.com/public/papers/lighting/spherical-
harm...](http://silviojemma.com/public/papers/lighting/spherical-harmonic-
lighting.pdf)

